# Testing, testing: Attempt at Pictures



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

I haven't quite figured out the picture posting thing on the site, so I figured I'd start this thread to make a mess until I get it. Please forgive any technological or other stupidity herein, and feel free to abuse the thread for your own tests of what's possible and what's not.

Here should be a few pictures of kiddos with Halloween stuff, each with different photobucket links:

Direct Link: 




Well, let's see what comes of this whole mess. Cheers!


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

None of those inserted actual pictures, but some were active links.

Any thoughts, folks?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are two ways to fix Photobucket embedding issues, as explained in this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36928

Go for the permanent fix


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank you, Roxy!!!










By the way, I tried with the direct link, but that didn't seem to work, so I did the "IMG" one (which looked identical, if you ask me) and it worked!

That's my oldest daughter playing in our newly chilled fog!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I like this picture. I could see this in some creepy movie or series like the walking dead. It's just so normal and crisp. And i love the sky. Off the point but it looks like you are posting just fine and talented.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

It comes though on my end too


----------

